
SEO Analyzer Tool by Neil Patel - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/seo-analyzer-by-neil-patel
======
breadandcrumbel
I hope it won't start to cost money in the near future

------
flywithdolp
Ubersuggest is my favourite one there

Great for long tail keyword research

